# Wow, the website was down



## Shiny Grimer

Yeah, in the case that you haven't noticed, The Cave of Dragonflies was down for the past two days. I was incredibly bored. The http://vilhjalmur.com/butterfree address still worked, though. Butterfree said something there about fixing Platinum Sprite Packages, so if you have a faulty package or something, you can now fix it, I guess.

ARGH I was so bored without this forum. The other forums I go to are either too inpersonal or in a vegetative state. I could have updated my site, but nah. :0


----------



## o_O

Yeah.... I had the same feeling.
*Runs to hug forums*
Well, at least it wasn't like a hacker went into it and shut things down or something.


----------



## Negrek

I missed the distraction, but a little break from ASB business was nice.

But yeah, paychecks are so not coming out until next Saturday now. Sorry, guys! Test and Chinese composition for Friday say those aren't happening this week!


----------



## Evolutionary

Same here. I MISSED TCOD SO MUCH. The forums more than the site really but the site was still nice. Most people don't seem to have come back yet or maybe it's the timezones...


----------



## o_O

Yeah, its the timezones. 5:00-ish in Britain, midnight in Eastern US.
And now I can do useless things in here again! FWEE!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Ah, I was so BORED without these forums. ><
Thank God they're back up. >>


----------



## Evolutionary

Zora of Termina said:


> Ah, I was so BORED without these forums. ><
> Thank God they're back up. >>


Yep, just TOO true. I was actually worried we would have another forum crash because I always HAVE to think of what bad thing could happen. I'm making a backup of my sig, avatar and ASB profile and stuff like that JUST IN CASE because I like being prepared.


----------



## Zeph

Oooh. Thank god they're back. I was getting bored. Well done, Butterfree, for fixing it.


----------



## Dewgong

I felt kinda lost with nothing to do. I kept trying to click that quick tab for a few days...


----------



## Evolutionary

Well people seem to be coming/floating/swimming/surfing/flying/walking/running/biking/eating their way back in...


----------



## Bombsii

I was stuck watching old Marriland videos and talking to Fredie over Youtube


----------



## Mercury

I was worried that something bad had happened to my computer, but everything else worked fine. I think I'll remember that other link.


----------



## Minnow

Yeah, I was kind of freaked out for a few days, thinking that something went screwy with the database again. I was bored too, like others have said. Great job fixing it!


----------



## Butterfree

I didn't exactly fix it; I just had to wait for my father to come home so he could log into the server control panel and request a reboot, which then went through this morning. Still don't know what went wrong exactly.

Also, there is _no reason_ to worry about the forum data so much. If the forum starts throwing errors and the main site is fine, something is up with the database, which could be worrying, but seeing as the data got wiped last time because I was trying to _fix_ it, it would need something more than just whatever it was that happened then. On the other hand, if you can't access either the site or the forums, it just means the server is down. It would be down if it somehow got fried in its entirety, yes, but it could also easily be down without that happening.

I'm at school right now, but I'll upload the update and the new sprite packages when I get home.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

YESYESYESYESYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES. I missed the forum SO MUCH!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

It is back up! I was really bored without the forum.
Though, it did give me time to do nothing.


----------



## Shadowstar

You guys had the same problem, too? *huggles you guys*
I thought is was my computer and half of you thought I was AWOL!XD
*is glad to be back*


----------



## Noctowl

I was so bored all the time. I have just moved my da, and very few people talk to me there. I spent the time away scratch spriting...it's good to be back.


----------



## Keltena

Yayit'sbaaaaack! *glomps forums* =D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Dewgongeru said:


> I felt kinda lost with nothing to do. I kept trying to click that quick tab for a few days...


Same here.

Good thing they're back, being lost is not fun.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Good to see the site and forums back up. I was terribly bored without them.


----------



## Fredie

Hoorah! I am so glad that they are back... I am actually amazed how much my life revolves round the forums...


----------



## Dannichu

I actually got some work done over the past few days! 

...but now it's up and I have three-and-a-half essays to do and there's no way I'll get them done now... D:

(self-discipline = not Dannichu's strong suit)


----------



## Murkrow

Yay, they're finally back!
I was so bored.

I was going to make a thread before, but now I can't remember what it was about :(


----------



## Tailsy

Haha I clicked my tCoD tab at least a million times when it was down. xD I never realise how much time I actually waste being here.


----------



## Murkrow

Me too.
I expect F5 was the key I pressed the most in that time.


----------



## Ken #1

Wow I see my computer wasn't the only one who souldn't log in here. I thought this site got deleted or something.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oooh. Thank god they're back. I was getting bored.


What are you talking about, you had Foxhog Forums didn't you? *glares violently*

Anyway, yay for getting the forums back ^w^ For a minute there I thought they were gone for good again.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> I actually got some work done over the past few days!
> 
> ...but now it's up and I have three-and-a-half essays to do and there's no way I'll get them done now... D:
> 
> (self-discipline = not Dannichu's strong suit)


Same! Ahahaha.

Arylett was quite bored and a bit lost with all of her newfound time. But she learned a bit of self-discipline! And also, she put a Shut Down Timer (and Parental Control Software, which limits her internet time) on her computer, no more procrastinating on homework now~

I think I learned a lesson whilst the forums were done. Shut Down Timers let me get a lotlotlot of work done. Yeeees, I'm actually DOING the Dreaded Homework. And I also learned that I need to buckle down and focus on my school work.

Oh and I spend loads of time here, but it's all good! And all fun. I missed this place and all the people, but felt a bit relieved to be freed of all my RPs. But it's good to be back, uh-huh.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Mike the Foxhog said:


> For a minute there I thought they were gone for good again.


I was half thinking this when they stayed down. It was more worrying because the main site was down as well (of course that may be my computer)

Anyway ... the site's back now. More wasting time here rather than on Yahoo answers


----------



## Jetx

Tailsy said:


> Haha I clicked my tCoD tab at least a million times when it was down. xD I never realise how much time I actually waste being here.


Same. I was just doing homework, but I must've subconsciously opened up Firefox and clicked on my bookmark for this place. D:


----------



## Murkrow

Jetx said:


> Same. I was just doing homework, but I must've subconsciously opened up Firefox and clicked on my bookmark for this place. D:


Actually, that's a good point, I do that every time. *Makes TCoD his home location*


----------



## surskitty

... why don't you just have Fx load with all of your previous tabs...?


----------



## Zeph

Jetx said:


> Same. I was just doing homework, but I must've subconsciously opened up Firefox and clicked on my bookmark for this place. D:


I always do this, minus the clicking on a bookmark, because I


surskitty said:


> ... just have Fx load with all of [my] previous tabs...


----------



## opaltiger

surskitty said:


> ... why don't you just have Fx load with all of your previous tabs...?


well, there _is_ a home button.


----------



## surskitty

It's much cleaner to set your homepage to about:blank so then your history is never screwed up.


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> ... why don't you just have Fx load with all of your previous tabs...?


But I don't usually want to view my previous tabs. :S


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> I actually got some work done over the past few days!
> 
> ...but now it's up and I have three-and-a-half essays to do and there's no way I'll get them done now... D:
> 
> (self-discipline = not Dannichu's strong suit)


:3 Same here... I never realized how much time I burned on here until the site went down. I had nothing to do for _ever_. I would mope around in front of the computer and try to figure out what the heck I usually do when I'm not on the forums, and still not burning any time. 

But now the forums and the site's back up. Yay~


----------



## Renteura

Augh...I was so bored. I kept trying to click that link in Speed Dial.

And then I just kept the page up, refreshing every once in a while. :P


----------



## Time Psyduck

surskitty said:


> ... why don't you just have Fx load with all of your previous tabs...?


I tried this. It failed because I have to log into the university network if I shut down my laptop or am inactive for a few hours


----------



## Eclipse

I missed my little buds here. I hope we never have to go through it again. D;
But, really glad it's back on track, and it wasn't like last year's incident...


----------



## surskitty

... last year?


----------



## eevee_em

My computer was busted at the same time the site was down, so I didn't miss a thing:P


----------



## Evolutionary

No you didn't.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

What happened to the forum's favicon? Or am I the only one that can't see it?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Geez, I remember for the last couple of days, I just went from forum to forum....
But nothing can replace you, oh TCoD~

O-o
I've lost it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kratos Aurion said:


> What happened to the forum's favicon? Or am I the only one that can't see it?


I see it, so maybe it's you.


----------



## Retsu

I don't see the favicon, either.


----------



## ZimD

Woo, they're back. My life has meaning again.


----------



## Evolutionary

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Woo, they're back. My life has meaning again.


Yep. Simply enough TCOD is like half of my life, the other half is my Pokemon games and my consoles.


----------

